# Can you tell me what breed they are?



## shellmark618 (Dec 11, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a520/shellmark143/IMG-20121221-000111_zpsf261926b.jpg

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a520/shellmark143/IMG-20121221-00005_zpsfe50249f.jpg

I hope this works
Can you please tell me what you think this breed is or what the mixes are?
Shell and Furkids.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Are they from the same litter? The first looks like a Springer Spaniel mix and the second looks like an Australian Cattle Dog mix. So if they are from the same litter. . .Springer/ACD?


----------



## shellmark618 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes same little. They R brother and sister. The guy said he thought pekingese. But I don't see that at all either. Their paws R to big for that. 

Shell


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you see the mother dog at all? 

No I don't see any Peke either. The flat nose seems to be strongly genetic and you can usually tell a dog that's mixed with a flat nosed breed.


----------



## shellmark618 (Dec 11, 2012)

No didn't see the mother. I do fostering and got a call that these two were in trouble. My hubby thinks Australian Shepard or Irish setter? I am not sure.

Shell


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

The second looks like an Australian Cattle Dog mix to me. I don't see Australian Shepherd.


----------

